# è possibile?....



## Old gagianka (16 Luglio 2008)

*è possibile?....*

Ciao a tutti sono nuovo del forum e vorrei esporvi la mia situazione. Ci siamo separati da un anno ma l'omologa è stata firmata a febbraio di quest'anno.Separazione consensuale con affido congiunto della figlia di 8 anni.Lei è rimasta nella casa coniugale di proprietà di entrambi io trasferito da mia madre adiacente la nostra casa. I primi tempi tutto abbastanza bene io potevo entrare e uscire senza problemi per vedere la bimba e buoni rapporti tra noi due. Ora che ha conosciuto un altro uomo tutto è cambiato. Ma il peggio è che già da un mese circa tutte le sere  sto tipo sta da lei a dormire. Mi chiedo ma è mai possibile? Non aggiungo altro....attendo vostri commenti grazie


----------



## Iago (16 Luglio 2008)

gagianka ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti sono nuovo del forum e vorrei esporvi la mia situazione. Ci siamo separati da un anno ma l'omologa è stata firmata a febbraio di quest'anno.Separazione consensuale con affido congiunto della figlia di 8 anni.Lei è rimasta nella casa coniugale di proprietà di entrambi io trasferito da mia madre adiacente la nostra casa. I primi tempi tutto abbastanza bene io potevo entrare e uscire senza problemi per vedere la bimba e buoni rapporti tra noi due. Ora che ha conosciuto un altro uomo tutto è cambiato. Ma il peggio è che già da un mese circa tutte le sere  sto tipo sta da lei a dormire. Mi chiedo ma è mai possibile? Non aggiungo altro....attendo vostri commenti grazie




cosa è cambiato nel rapporto con tua figlia??

questo è il peggio!

...non che un altro uomo dorma con la tua ex moglie!


Se nella consensuale avete stabilito che la casa rimaneva a lei...purtroppo, l'unica persona a cui potrebbe essere impedito l'ingresso è l'ex marito...mi dispiace, ma è così, nonostante cozza col diritto di visita ai figli se impossibilitati ad uscire....


----------



## Mari' (17 Luglio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> cosa è cambiato nel rapporto con tua figlia??
> 
> questo è il peggio!
> 
> ...



Iago pero' e' amara da ingoiare  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ma se il nuovo venuto (il compagno della signora) di questa casa ne fa fissa dimora, non vengono messi in discussione gli aspetti economici della separazione? ... non dovrebbe collaborare anche lui? ... o lui ne gode solo dei vantaggi?!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  magna e dorne gratis?


----------



## Iago (17 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Iago pero' e' amara da ingoiare
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ma ti pare che un tipo che va a casa di una donna che abita a fianco dell'ex suocera e dell'ex marito nonchè coproprietario dell'appartamento.... collabori??


i tipi così sono teste di cazzo senza dignità, e se gli apri il cranio...
vai in galera!


----------



## MK (17 Luglio 2008)

gagianka ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti sono nuovo del forum e vorrei esporvi la mia situazione. Ci siamo separati da un anno ma l'omologa è stata firmata a febbraio di quest'anno.Separazione consensuale con affido congiunto della figlia di 8 anni.Lei è rimasta nella casa coniugale di proprietà di entrambi io trasferito da mia madre adiacente la nostra casa. I primi tempi tutto abbastanza bene io potevo entrare e uscire senza problemi per vedere la bimba e buoni rapporti tra noi due. Ora che ha conosciuto un altro uomo tutto è cambiato. Ma il peggio è che *già da un mese circa tutte le sere sto tipo sta da lei a dormire*. Mi chiedo ma è mai possibile? Non aggiungo altro....attendo vostri commenti grazie


Puoi fare ricorso ma sarà difficile, ci vuole un bravo avvocato. La bambina come l'ha presa questa cosa? Certo che ci sono delle donne che... uffa...
Hai provato a chiedere alla tua ex moglie di tenere tu la bambina mentre lei, beh, insomma...


----------



## ranatan (17 Luglio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ma ti pare che un tipo che va a casa di una donna che abita a fianco dell'ex suocera e dell'ex marito nonchè coproprietario dell'appartamento.... collabori??
> 
> 
> i tipi così sono teste di cazzo senza dignità, e se gli apri il cranio...
> vai in galera!


In realtà io, piuttosto che dell'aspetto economico, sarei molto più preoccupata per il fatto che mia figlia dorme tutte le sere con un semi sconosciuto in casa.
Chi sta agendo da irresponsabile secondo me è la moglie


----------



## ranatan (17 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Puoi fare ricorso ma sarà difficile, ci vuole un bravo avvocato. La bambina come l'ha presa questa cosa? Certo che ci sono delle donne che... uffa...
> Hai provato a chiedere alla tua ex moglie di tenere tu la bambina mentre lei, beh, insomma...


Concordo pienamente. Che donne ci sono in giro, non basta il trauma della separazione...anche il nuovo amico che gira per casa...mah!


----------



## MK (17 Luglio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> In realtà io, piuttosto che dell'aspetto economico, sarei molto più preoccupata per il fatto che mia figlia dorme tutte le sere con un semi sconosciuto in casa.
> *Chi sta agendo da irresponsabile secondo me è la moglie*


Fosse stata una moglie responsabile avrebbe parlato di questa cosa col padre di sua figlia. Certo, lui vive nella casa accanto. Io non avrei mai accettato una situazione del genere. Si venda la casa e lei vada dove vuole e con chi vuole...


----------



## Iris (17 Luglio 2008)

La situazione è assolutamente legale. Se tu facessi ricorso per riprenderti la tua parte di casa, dimostrando che c'è una convivenza more uxorio (cosa difficilissima), il giudice potrebbe ordinare la messa in vendita della casa, ma tu dovresti garantire alla tua bambina un nuovo alloggio. In pratica, ti aumentano la somma dovuta a titolo di alimenti.
Non ho mai letto sentenze di diverso tipo.

Anche io vivo con il mio nuovo compagno nella casa affidatami, che è per metà mia, ma il mio ex , che è avvocato non trova nulla da ridire. Io cambierei volentieri casa, ma i miei bimbi stanno benissimo così.
D'altronde non è detto che una donna separata non possa rifarsi una vita, così come te la rifai tu.

Aggiungo chei mio compagno collabora all'andamento della casa in maniera cospicua.


----------



## Iris (17 Luglio 2008)

Io , se fossi in te, mi asicurerei che il tipo sia una brava persona. Questo è essenziale..e che non ci sia alcun tipo di promiscuità.
Certo, tua moglie è stata rapida nel ritrovare un compagno ed accoglierlo in casa...ma d'altronde se continua ad essere una madre amorevole ed attenta, e vedi la tua bimba serena, stai tranquillo.


----------



## MK (17 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> La situazione è assolutamente legale. Se tu facessi ricorso per riprenderti la tua parte di casa, dimostrando che c'è una convivenza more uxorio (cosa difficilissima), il giudice potrebbe ordinare la messa in vendita della casa, ma tu dovresti garantire alla tua bambina un nuovo alloggio. In pratica, ti aumentano la somma dovuta a titolo di alimenti.
> Non ho mai letto sentenze di diverso tipo.
> 
> *Anche io vivo con il mio nuovo compagno nella casa affidatami, che è per metà mia, ma il mio ex , che è avvocato non trova nulla da ridire*. Io cambierei volentieri casa, ma i miei bimbi stanno benissimo così.
> ...


Il tuo ex si è rifatto una vita? Forse in questo caso è più semplice accettare una nuova situazione. Comunque tornando alla storia di Giagianka non capisco perché affido congiunto e non condiviso. Potrebbero tenere la figlia una settimana per ciascuno. E nella settimana in cui la bambina non c'è la madre potrebbe convivere col compagno (ex amante? :condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




   .


----------



## Iris (17 Luglio 2008)

Il mio ex si è rifatto una vita già prima della separazione C'ha sette vite quello 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Anzi, diciamo che gli fa comodo che qualcuno pensi al sostentamento della sua ex famiglia!!!!
Il mio caso è complicato, percè comunque io, per motivi che non sto qui a dirvi, devo continuare a vivere nella casa che era coniugale (ha dei costi allucinanti!!!), che mantengo da sola. D'altronde il padre dei miei figli ha una casa di proprietà appena fuori Roma e attualmente non prende i bimbi neanche nei finesettimana...perchè la sua donna non li gradisce.


----------



## MK (17 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Il mio ex si è rifatto una vita già prima della separazione C'ha sette vite quello
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi spiace Iris, io certe donne davvero non le capisco...


----------



## Iris (17 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mi spiace Iris, io certe donne davvero non le capisco...


Io  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 non capisco neanche lui...se qualcuno dimostrasse disappunto per i miei figli, io lo manderei al diavolo prima di prima.


----------



## ranatan (17 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Io
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Infatti, io non capisco soprattutto lui. Per me sono cose dell'altro mondo.
Toglimi una curiosità. Ma prima di conoscere questa donna era un padre presente e passava molto tempo con loro (intendo dopo la separazione).
Ne leggo talemente tante circa padri assenti "mentalmente" dai propri figli che davvero sto cominciando a pensare che mio marito sia una mosca bianca...possono rincoglionire tutto di botto?


----------



## Iris (17 Luglio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Infatti, io non capisco soprattutto lui. Per me sono cose dell'altro mondo.
> Toglimi una curiosità. Ma prima di conoscere questa donna era un padre presente e passava molto tempo con loro (intendo dopo la separazione).
> Ne leggo talemente tante circa padri assenti "mentalmente" dai propri figli che davvero sto cominciando a pensare che mio marito sia una mosca bianca...possono rincoglionire tutto di botto?


 
No. Era un padre assente. Non solo per gli impegni lavorativi. Non ci dedicava neanche il we. Figurati...poi ho capito che aveva altri interessi!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Ci sono voluti tre anni, ma ho capito...
I bambini hanno sempre sofferto di queste assenze.


----------



## soleluna80 (17 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mi spiace Iris, io certe donne davvero non le capisco...


Sai, secondo me è il padre il primo a doverli gradire. E' vero che nel momento in cui decidi di cominciare una storia con un uomo con dei figli 6 conscia che anche loro faranno parte del rapporto, ma dipende anche se il padre è in grado di aiutare a creare una certa armonia, se ti coinvolge o se ti lascia fuori a guardare, facendoti sentire un'intrusa. 
Ti faccio un es. il mio vicino, giovane padre di un bimbo con problemi di iperattività, ha iniziato una storia con una ragazza più o meno della mia età, quando hanno iniziato a convivere il bambino andava tutte le notti a dormire nel lettone ed il padre non ha mai detto bè. Questo secondo me non è giusto, è vero che il figlio c'è e non puoi metterlo da parte però occorre anche spiegare al bambino la nuova situazione.


----------



## Iris (17 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Sai, secondo me è il padre il primo a doverli gradire. E' vero che nel momento in cui decidi di cominciare una storia con un uomo con dei figli 6 conscia che anche loro faranno parte del rapporto, ma dipende anche se il padre è in grado di aiutare a creare una certa armonia, se ti coinvolge o se ti lascia fuori a guardare, facendoti sentire un'intrusa.
> Ti faccio un es. il mio vicino, giovane padre di un bimbo con problemi di iperattività, ha iniziato una storia con una ragazza più o meno della mia età, quando hanno iniziato a convivere il bambino andava tutte le notti a dormire nel lettone ed il padre non ha mai detto bè. Questo secondo me non è giusto, è vero che il figlio c'è e non puoi metterlo da parte però occorre anche spiegare al bambino la nuova situazione.


Il miei entrano nel lettone. Soprattutto il piccolo. E' normale che lo facciano, lo facevano anche prima...nessuno li caccia in malo modo, li coccolo un pò e li riaccompagno a nanna. Come facevo quando c'era il padre...non è cambiato nulla. 
Prima vengono l'esigenze dei piccoli, poi quelle degli adulti.
Anche Marco, il mio compsgno, che è figlio di separati, la pensa così.'


----------



## Iris (17 Luglio 2008)

I miei bimbi sono molto affettuosi...pensate che avevano preparato a quella deficiente anche una festa di compleanno!!!


----------



## MK (17 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> No. Era un padre assente. Non solo per gli impegni lavorativi. Non ci dedicava neanche il we. Figurati...poi ho capito che aveva altri interessi!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sembra la mia storia...


----------



## MK (17 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Il miei entrano nel lettone. Soprattutto il piccolo. E' normale che lo facciano, lo facevano anche prima...nessuno li caccia in malo modo, li coccolo un pò e li riaccompagno a nanna. Come facevo quando c'era il padre...non è cambiato nulla.
> *Prima vengono l'esigenze dei piccoli, poi quelle degli adulti.*
> Anche Marco, il mio compsgno, che è figlio di separati, la pensa così.'


La penso anch'io così.


----------



## soleluna80 (17 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Il miei entrano nel lettone. Soprattutto il piccolo. E' normale che lo facciano, lo facevano anche prima...nessuno li caccia in malo modo, li coccolo un pò e li riaccompagno a nanna. Come facevo quando c'era il padre...non è cambiato nulla.
> Prima vengono l'esigenze dei piccoli, poi quelle degli adulti.
> Anche Marco, il mio compsgno, che è figlio di separati, la pensa così.'


 
Non volevo dire di cacciarli in malo modo, figurati. Intendevo che pian piano è giusto spiegar loro che ognuno ha il proprio letto e che come la mamma ed il papà (o compagno che sia) dormono nel loro lettone, loro hanno i loro lettini. Credo che dopo una giornata lavorativa ed una serata dedicata ai bimbi che hanno bisogno di passare tutto il tempo possibile con i genitori, almeno la notte sia sacra...


----------



## soleluna80 (17 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> I miei bimbi sono molto affettuosi...pensate che avevano preparato a quella deficiente anche una festa di compleanno!!!


 
Che carini!


----------



## Iris (17 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Non volevo dire di cacciarli in malo modo, figurati. Intendevo che pian piano è giusto spiegar loro che ognuno ha il proprio letto e che come la mamma ed il papà (o compagno che sia) dormono nel loro lettone, loro hanno i loro lettini. Credo che dopo una giornata lavorativa ed una serata dedicata ai bimbi che hanno bisogno di passare tutto il tempo possibile con i genitori, almeno la notte sia sacra...


Certo. Dormono nel loro letto. E' giusto così.


----------



## MK (17 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Io
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ASSOLUTAMENTE D'ACCORDO. Non sai quanto Iris...


----------



## ranatan (17 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> No. Era un padre assente. Non solo per gli impegni lavorativi. Non ci dedicava neanche il we. Figurati...poi ho capito che aveva altri interessi!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok. Allora è più "comprensibile" (passami il termine) che permetta alla sua compagna di dire impunemente che i tuoi figli le danno noia.
Mi dispiace...


----------



## Old gagianka (17 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Puoi fare ricorso ma sarà difficile, ci vuole un bravo avvocato. La bambina come l'ha presa questa cosa? Certo che ci sono delle donne che... uffa...
> Hai provato a chiedere alla tua ex moglie di tenere tu la bambina mentre lei, beh, insomma...


Devo dire che la piccola si era già abituata perchè prima di quest'uomo già un altro amico della mamma aveva frequentato la casa.Ora lei sembra che abbia vergogna a raccontarmi i momenti che passa con loro. Con mè non è cambiata molto ci vediamo tutti i pomeriggi perchè di giorno sta da me e mia madre la tiene tutte le mattine fino alla sera quando la mamma torna dal lavoro. Mi scoccia il fatto che non abbia avuto il minimo rispetto nei miei confronti dopo tutti i sacrifici fatti per costruire la casa.Si perchè l'abbiamo proprio costruita insieme. Infatti prima della separazione disse che non avrebbe mai portato in casa nessuno. Ma si sà le cose cambiano....dice lei....  Ma non c'è una legge che dice che in caso di convivenza si perde l'assegnazione della casa coniugale? Perchè è difficile che ciò avvenga?


----------



## Bruja (17 Luglio 2008)

*mah*

Non voglio dare giudizi, ma so che esiste una sentenza (ed in queste cose crea un precedente) in cui una donna fu intimata a non convivere con il suo ganzo nella casa coniugale perché il figlio e l'ex marito vivevano male questa presenza.... Forse in queste cose può intervenire in modo equitativo il giudice arbitro.
Comunque voi dite quel che volete ma una donna che viva nella casa coniugale col figlio e ci coabiti con il suo nuovo uomo, ed in tempi così brevi, a me lascia molto scettica sulle priorità a cui dà importanza.
Poi va bene sempre quel che ci facciamo stare bene.
Bruja


----------



## Iago (17 Luglio 2008)

gagianka ha detto:


> Devo dire che la piccola si era già abituata perchè prima di quest'uomo già un altro amico della mamma aveva frequentato la casa.Ora lei sembra che abbia vergogna a raccontarmi i momenti che passa con loro. Con mè non è cambiata molto ci vediamo tutti i pomeriggi perchè di giorno sta da me e mia madre la tiene tutte le mattine fino alla sera quando la mamma torna dal lavoro. Mi scoccia il fatto che non abbia avuto il minimo rispetto nei miei confronti dopo tutti i sacrifici fatti per costruire la casa.Si perchè l'abbiamo proprio costruita insieme. Infatti prima della separazione disse che non avrebbe mai portato in casa nessuno. Ma si sà le cose cambiano....dice lei....  *Ma non c'è una legge che dice che in caso di convivenza si perde l'assegnazione della casa coniugale? Perchè è difficile che ciò avvenga?*



...avete fatto una consensuale...

cosa avete scritto a proposito della casa coniugale??


----------



## Iago (17 Luglio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> In realtà io, piuttosto che dell'aspetto economico, sarei molto più preoccupata per il fatto che mia figlia dorme tutte le sere con un semi sconosciuto in casa.
> Chi sta agendo da irresponsabile secondo me è la moglie


irresponsabile è poco!

è strafottenza, scostumatezza e procurerà disturbo a tutti (ma d'altro canto lo si poteva immaginare...separarsi non è farsi monache, no?)


riguardo al mio intervento era una risposta ad una domanda di Marì...


----------



## lale75 (17 Luglio 2008)

Bhè, se la nuova convivenza è stabile puoi chiedere che venga ridotto o addirittura revocato il diritto al mantenimento. Quanto al nuovo compagno di tua moglie (senza nulla dire del cattivo gusto di portarselo subito in casa) purtroppo potresti chiedere una modifica degli accordi sull'affido solo se dimostrassi che per tua figlia l'ingresso di un nuovo partner nella vita di tua moglie è traumatica. Magari darebbero a te in assegnazione la casa coniugale con domicilio prevalente di tua figlia presso di te...ma è una procedura un pò tortuosa e sicuramente dolorosa. Tieni conto che quando ci sono dei minori il Tribunale in ogni decisione guarda primariamente all'interesse del minore.


----------



## Iago (17 Luglio 2008)

...secondo me stiamo perdendo di vista il problema che preme al nuovo amico....

gli dà fastidio (e posso capirlo!) VEDERE, a causa della vicinanza, 
a casa sua, 
la presenza di uno sconosciuto, punto.


In tutte le separazioni è così...ho buttato il sangue e bestemmiato in turco all'inizio, tutte le volte che accompagnavo le mie figlie... le andavo a portare alla _coppia...


_...e che fai??????


niente! 
ti ci abitui!


...se è insostenibile (come credo...) proponi di vendere l'appartamento a terzi, e dividersi i soldi,
 però poi la bambina si allontanerà, perchè nonostante il condiviso (e non congiunto! che è un'altra cosa...) avrà come residenza prioritaria l'abitazione della mamma (finchè è piccola)


...della serie occhio non vede, cuore non duole, ma mai potrai impedire per legge, che la tua ex non faccia salire gente a casa...


----------



## Mari' (17 Luglio 2008)

E' proprio vero che certe donne hanno la data di scadenza sulle mutande


----------



## Bruja (17 Luglio 2008)

*Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> E' proprio vero che certe donne hanno la data di scadenza sulle mutande


 





























Bruja


----------



## Iago (17 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' proprio vero che certe donne hanno la data di scadenza sulle mutande





Bruja ha detto:


> Bruja




....io non mi sento di considerarla una zoccola, e tantomeno credo che se avesse fatto passare del tempo, la situazione sarebbe stata diversa da parte di ex marito ed ex suocera.


La vicinanza è un problema, quando si devono assistere a sto genere di cose, ed è un gran vantaggio per essere quanto più presenti con i figli


scegliereeee


e una volta scelto...accettare con tranquillità ed eleganza!


P.s.: io cercherei di tenermi sempre più la bambina a casa mia, e forse se impostato con tranquillità e senza doppi pensieri, la ex potrebbe essere pure più felice, no?


----------



## Mari' (17 Luglio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ....io non mi sento di considerarla una *zoccola*, e tantomeno credo che se avesse fatto passare del tempo, la situazione sarebbe stata diversa da parte di ex marito ed ex suocera.
> 
> 
> La vicinanza è un problema, quando si devono assistere a sto genere di cose, ed è un gran vantaggio per essere quanto più presenti con i figli
> ...


*«Tu lo dici».*

*
















*​


----------



## MK (17 Luglio 2008)

gagianka ha detto:


> .. Ma non c'è una legge che dice che in caso di convivenza si perde l'assegnazione della casa coniugale? Perchè è difficile che ciò avvenga?


La nuova legge che ha portato l'affido condiviso parlava di perdita dell'assegnazione della casa coniugale in caso di convivenza. Però la casa è di entrambi e so che è comunque molto difficile riuscire a provare la convivenza stessa.

Non ho parole... mi spiace davvero, cerca di stare vicino il più possibile a vostra figlia. Come sono le condizioni del congiunto? Che poi perché congiunto e non condiviso?


----------



## MK (17 Luglio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> .. ma mai potrai impedire per legge, che la tua ex non faccia salire gente a casa...


Io mi domando e dico, ma CAZZO... con questi padri così disponibili a tenersi i figli, perché queste ex non fanno quello che devono fare (e giustamente, sono madri ma anche donne) AL DI FUORI dei propri figli? E' così difficile da capire?

Idem coi padri e le fidanzate che cambiano una volta al mese, ovviamente  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ps ma voi ex mariti, parlate con questi nuovi compagni? C'è dialogo?


----------



## Iago (18 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Io mi domando e dico, ma CAZZO... con questi padri così disponibili a tenersi i figli, perché queste ex non fanno quello che devono fare (e giustamente, sono madri ma anche donne) AL DI FUORI dei propri figli? E' così difficile da capire?
> 
> Idem coi padri e le fidanzate che cambiano una volta al mese, ovviamente
> 
> ...



dialogo...no! 
(e, cmq non ce n'è mai stata occasione o motivo)

abbiamo parlato qualche volta, discorsi leggeri e attuali, non ho nulla da ridire su di lui, ha tutte le carte in regola per essere una persona per bene

e comunque non vive a casa delle bambine, ha casa sua, frequenta da molto e credo che abbia dato stabilità alla mia ex, 
non mi posso lamentare...


----------



## Iris (18 Luglio 2008)

gagianka ha detto:


> Devo dire che la piccola si era già abituata perchè prima di quest'uomo già un altro amico della mamma aveva frequentato la casa.Ora lei sembra che abbia vergogna a raccontarmi i momenti che passa con loro. Con mè non è cambiata molto ci vediamo tutti i pomeriggi perchè di giorno sta da me e mia madre la tiene tutte le mattine fino alla sera quando la mamma torna dal lavoro. Mi scoccia il fatto che non abbia avuto il minimo rispetto nei miei confronti dopo tutti i sacrifici fatti per costruire la casa.Si perchè l'abbiamo proprio costruita insieme. Infatti prima della separazione disse che non avrebbe mai portato in casa nessuno. Ma si sà le cose cambiano....dice lei.... Ma non c'è una legge che dice che in caso di convivenza si perde l'assegnazione della casa coniugale? Perchè è difficile che ciò avvenga?


 
Ora...per me il problema vero è la facilità con la quale la mamma cambia fidanzato. E' questo che mi preoccupa. Il fatto che la bimba ti viva vicino è una sicurezza..almeno la puoi controllare e vedere quando vuoi. Io a questo non rinuncierei manco sotto tortura.
Se invece, ciò che ti disturba è il fatto che qualcun altro possa vivere nella casa che è anche tua, allora ti dico che dal 2006 c'è unarticolo del codice civile (al vaglio della Corte costituzionale però) che prevede che il genitore affidatario che ha l'usufrutto della casa, che contrae nuovo matrimonio o vive more uxorio con un altro, perde il diritto a vivere nella casa.
Ma di fatto avviene, che tu puoi fare ricorso, dimostrando convivenza more uxorio, anche se mi pare che la tua ex non abbia stabili convivenze, quindi sei fregato...al momento del ricorso, tua moglie dirà davanti al giudice che si è lasciata con il convivente. A questo punto perdi e paghi pure le spese processuali. Come so che è avvenuto.
Se vuoi recuperare la tua parte di casa, proponi ad un convivente stabiledi comprarla, ma a questo punto tua figlia rimane senza casa, perchè perde il diritto a viverci.
Se vuoi tutelare la piccola fai in modo che la casa sia intestata a lei. Così nessuno potà farle del male.

Io ho intenzione di fare così...convincere il mio ex ad intestare la casa ai bimbi, la stessa cosa farei io per la mia quota.


----------



## Iris (18 Luglio 2008)

A me fa un pò di tristezza il fatto che molto spesso gli ex coniugi, hanno più a cuore la sorte della casa, che quella dei figli.
Fortunatamente i magistrati non lasciano mai i minori senza abitazione. la legge fortunatamente li tutela.


----------



## MK (18 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Se vuoi tutelare la piccola* fai in modo che la casa sia intestata a lei*. Così nessuno potà farle del male.
> 
> Io ho intenzione di fare così...convincere il mio ex ad intestare la casa ai bimbi, la stessa cosa farei io per la mia quota.


Ottima idea. Farei anch'io la stessa cosa.


----------



## Bruja (18 Luglio 2008)

*Iris*



Iris ha detto:


> A me fa un pò di tristezza il fatto che molto spesso gli ex coniugi, hanno più a cuore la sorte della casa, che quella dei figli.
> Fortunatamente i magistrati non lasciano mai i minori senza abitazione. la legge fortunatamente li tutela.


La sorte della casa, e magari si sé stessi, perché é evidente che qui non si tratta di giudicare uncpomportamento più o meno eitco ma di valutare l'opportunità di certe scelte esistenziale.
Avremmo codice comportamentale interiore a cui attenerci e..... attenercisi dipende sempre dalle nostre priorità.  Non si tratta di rinunciare ma di non far "pesare" su nessuno le nostre scelte.
Bruja

p.s. E lo ribadisco non si tratta di essere "zoccole" o "puttanieri" ma adulti con una certa sensibilità sociale... specie poiché società viviamo noi, i nostri cari ed i nostri figli!


----------



## ranatan (18 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Se vuoi tutelare la piccola fai in modo che la casa sia intestata a lei. Così nessuno potà farle del male.
> 
> Io ho intenzione di fare così...convincere il mio ex ad intestare la casa ai bimbi, la stessa cosa farei io per la mia quota.


Ma si può fare anche se i figli sono minorenni?
Si può intestare un immobile ad un minore?


----------



## Iris (18 Luglio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ma si può fare anche se i figli sono minorenni?
> Si può intestare un immobile ad un minore?


Certo. Con il consenso del tribunale, che si assicura che l'immobile sia libero da vincoli (ad esempio ipoteche).


----------



## Old gagianka (18 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> La nuova legge che ha portato l'affido condiviso parlava di perdita dell'assegnazione della casa coniugale in caso di convivenza. Però la casa è di entrambi e so che è comunque molto difficile riuscire a provare la convivenza stessa.
> 
> Non ho parole... mi spiace davvero, cerca di stare vicino il più possibile a vostra figlia. Come sono le condizioni del congiunto? Che poi perché congiunto e non condiviso?


Le condizioni sono che io posso vedere e tenere la piccola quando voglio previo avviso alla madre nonchè a settimane alterne i week end e che comunque possiamo variare ed ampliare tali modalità di visita secondo le necessità della figlia o i nostri impegni. La piccola vivrà prevalentemente nella casa familiare con la mamma . Io le verso 500 euro di mantenimento più spese extra da dividere .Questo visto che all'inizio non c'era conflittualità tra noi. Ora inevitabilmente le cose peggioreranno,ma io cerco di non fare pesare la cosa alla bambina ora che la vedo un pò piu tranquilla.Ormai lei si è affezzionata al nuovo amico della mamma


----------



## Grande82 (18 Luglio 2008)

mi sono poco chiare delle cose: da quanto la tua ex frequenta quest'uomo (che tu sappia) e da quanto lui 'dorme' a casa con lei? 
tu che rapporto hai con altre donne?
Temo che la tua gelosia sia un bel punto in questa storia, inclusa la gelosia insita nel fatto che tua figlia non ti racconta cosa fa con loro. Ti senti escluso e hai paura che lui ti rubi il posto di padrE?


----------



## Minerva (18 Luglio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mi sono poco chiare delle cose: da quanto la tua ex frequenta quest'uomo (che tu sappia) e da quanto lui 'dorme' a casa con lei?
> tu che rapporto hai con altre donne?
> Temo che la tua gelosia sia un bel punto in questa storia, inclusa la gelosia insita nel fatto che tua figlia non ti racconta cosa fa con loro. Ti senti escluso e hai paura che lui ti rubi il posto di padrE?


e tu quando te li fai i fatti tuoi?
hai poco più di ventanni cosa cazzarola vuoi insegnare a padri e madri?
non ce l'ho fatta
scusatemi


----------



## Old Angel (18 Luglio 2008)

Vabbè è un forum qui tutti si fanno gli affari degli altri o almeno si cerca di discutere, e se uno vuole risponde o no...oggi teniamo le balle in giostra?


----------



## Grande82 (18 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> e tu quando te li fai i fatti tuoi?
> hai poco più di ventanni cosa cazzarola vuoi insegnare a padri e madri?
> non ce l'ho fatta
> scusatemi


Figurati, ti scuso, non c'è problema!
Ti rispondo pure, se vuoi!
I fatti miei me li faccio con coloro che non chiedono pareri sul forum o di persona. Cosa voglio insegnare, invece, nulla.
Infatti ho usato 'forse', 'mi pare' e simili.
Se il mio intervento non piace può ben non essere considerato dal diretto interessato. 
Se invece può essere spunto di riflessione anche per lui... ben venga!
A presto!


----------



## Iago (18 Luglio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ma si può fare anche se i figli sono minorenni?
> Si può intestare un immobile ad un minore?




no!

nè immobili, nè conti correnti


----------



## Old gagianka (18 Luglio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mi sono poco chiare delle cose: da quanto la tua ex frequenta quest'uomo (che tu sappia) e da quanto lui 'dorme' a casa con lei?
> tu che rapporto hai con altre donne?
> Temo che la tua gelosia sia un bel punto in questa storia, inclusa la gelosia insita nel fatto che tua figlia non ti racconta cosa fa con loro. Ti senti escluso e hai paura che lui ti rubi il posto di padrE?


Be....dopo alcuni mesi che si frequentano portarlo subito in casa anche quando c'è la bambina e dormire tutti e tre nel lettone sfido chiunque a non essere gelosi e ad aver paura che prenda il mio posto. Ma certe cose non si capiscono se non le si vive in prima persona.Io non mi sento pronto per nessun tipo di rapporto con altre donne,lo sconforto che si prova in certi momenti non vorrei ricadesse sull'eventuale partner.Quando mi sarò abituato alla situazione e avrò raggiunto un mio equilibrio spero anch'io di riuscire a rifarmi una vita. Prima di tutto è venuto il bene della bambina e per lei ho sopportato molte cose che secondo me non erano giuste nei miei confronti. Ora le chiedo solo un pò rispetto dopo 20 anni insieme


----------



## MK (19 Luglio 2008)

gagianka ha detto:


> Be....dopo alcuni mesi che si frequentano *portarlo subito in casa anche quando c'è la bambina e dormire tutti e tre nel lettone *sfido chiunque a non essere gelosi e ad aver paura che prenda il mio posto. Ma certe cose non si capiscono se non le si vive in prima persona.Io non mi sento pronto per nessun tipo di rapporto con altre donne,lo sconforto che si prova in certi momenti non vorrei ricadesse sull'eventuale partner.Quando mi sarò abituato alla situazione e avrò raggiunto un mio equilibrio spero anch'io di riuscire a rifarmi una vita. Prima di tutto è venuto il bene della bambina e per lei ho sopportato molte cose che secondo me non erano giuste nei miei confronti. Ora le chiedo solo un pò rispetto dopo 20 anni insieme


Fai bene a chiedere rispetto. Vista la vicinanza delle vostre abitazioni avrei chiesto il condiviso con settimana alternata. La bimba è piccola ma non così piccola. Credo che da parte della giustizia italiana ci sia ancora il pregiudizio per cui i figli sono della madre, sempre e comunque...

Le gelosie passano, quando sarà il tempo e troverai una compagna anche tu vedrai il tutto sotto un'altra ottica. Ti auguro di trovare una donna intelligente che non ti incasini ulteriormente la vita diventando lei gelosa della tua famiglia... Non è facile la famiglia allargata ma continuo a crederci... Un abbraccio.


----------



## Old unodinoi (19 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Il mio ex si è rifatto una vita già prima della separazione C'ha sette vite quello
> 
> 
> 
> ...


il tuo ex marito è un grandissimo coglione ... nonchè testa di cazzo ... è vero che è sempre il padre dei tuoi figli ma ... meglio per te e per loro se non è "stabilmente" nella vostra vita. puah


----------



## Iago (19 Luglio 2008)

gagianka ha detto:


> Be....dopo alcuni mesi che si frequentano portarlo subito in casa anche quando c'è la bambina e dormire tutti e tre nel lettone sfido chiunque a non essere gelosi e ad aver paura che prenda il mio posto. Ma certe cose non si capiscono se non le si vive in prima persona.Io non mi sento pronto per nessun tipo di rapporto con altre donne,lo sconforto che si prova in certi momenti non vorrei ricadesse sull'eventuale partner.Quando mi sarò abituato alla situazione e avrò raggiunto un mio equilibrio spero anch'io di riuscire a rifarmi una vita. Prima di tutto è venuto il bene della bambina e per lei ho sopportato molte cose che secondo me non erano giuste nei miei confronti. Ora le chiedo solo un pò rispetto dopo 20 anni insieme




...quasi in contraddizione col mio pensiero finora...
si potrebbe fare il tentativo di andare a parlare dall'avvocato con l'atto della consensuale al seguito e farle pervenire una R/R in cui le comunichi che date le mutate condizioni abitative dell'appartamento di tua proprietà al 50%, le chiedi di fare una revisione alla vostra consensuale sempre in via extragiudiziale, in caso di negazione o disinteresse del tuo disagio ti vedrai costretto a rivolgerti al giudice

...forse potrebbe bastare...


----------

